# Joining a gym



## tiara33 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi all! I have a question that I hope someone can give me some insight on. I have IBS-D and have noticed that since I don't go out much I am getting very physically unfit. So I have made a New Year's resolution to join a gym. I have been calling around getting prices and found out they are soooo expensive to join. So I was wondering if exercise actually has helped anyone or made their symptoms worse. The last thing I want to do is pay all this money to a club and then not be able to go because it makes my IBS flair up. I have a very sensitive stomach and I'm worried that if I exercise those muscles it's going to make me have more pain. Any help with this would be really appreciated.







Thanks!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah gyms are really expensive. I wonder if it would be cheaper to join a YMCA for a year? That might be even more expensive, I don't know, but you might want to check around.As far as exercise, I'm not too sure. I can't imagine it would hurt you all that much since exercise is good for pretty much everyone. I have IBS-C and it doesn't bother me, but it depends from person to person. I wonder if there is anywhere you could and go and like, try it for a month? or maybe a 6-month membership? Check your options before committing!


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

i have a REALLY sensitive stomach too (its sucks!) and ive recently found that going to the gym does help. it made me pretty much stress- free which has gota be a good thing as my IBS flares up when im stressed. id give it a go for a month maybe and see how that goes. maybe check with ur GP first to see if they have any advice. also when ur at the gym, tell the staff u have stomach probs and ask them to recommend any exercises to do/ avoid.hope this is of some help!


----------



## Jumpstart55 (Dec 7, 2003)

Cardio exercise is the best thing you could probably do for your IBS... I have been in and out of the gym. right now my IBS is really causing problems with stomach pain... I try to go out and walk in my neighborhood at least twice a day. I would Start out slow with cardio the first couple of gym visits and then if you feel like weight lifting ask for help from the staff. I try and avoid a lot of sit-ups if my stomach pain is not good. I don't think you will be wasting your money. Just don't try to be "Hulk Hogan" the first visit...


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Not only has the gym helped my IBS symptoms lessen, my legs and butt look great, my stress level is extremely low, and I have a few more friends from the gym! Now what is negative about that. About the price, I know it is not possible for all of us, but I begged my mom to pay for it. They also have a special student rate so it is cheaper (for mom).


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

The gym has actually really helped my IBS symptoms. I think a big part of it is that it's a great stress reducer, which works wonders. You should definitely give it a try!







good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

I totally find the stress reduction once I got into it helps. The only time it bothers me is if I go too hard-core on the cardio, so I try to do less strenuous cardio, like biking, and lots of weights. if my stomach is bothering me, i skip the crunches, but otherwise they're fine.I don't know if you live anywhere near a university, but they are often good alternatives, with cheap drop-in rates even for non-students. Also some community recreation centres have quite good gyms with cheaper drop-in and pass rates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

ps. many private gyms actually have trial periods to get a feel for the place and see if you like it, often 1 or 2 weeks free, so call around!


----------

